# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  PKK-KCK NEVRUZ ZERDÜŞTLÜK demek, niyetleri Nevruz değil Zerdüşlük

## anau2



----------

